# Moving to Canada



## Tess Espenida (Nov 24, 2007)

My family are scheduled to move to Northyork, Ontario Canada - end of March 2008 (with residence visa). We are looking for an affordable apartment to stay from $700. Can someone advice where to look; and what are the requirements, since we don't have SIN no. yet and PR card. Can my cousin rent the place under his name?

Your feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Tess


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tess, hope someone can help you


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm going to copy this to the Canada forum, in the Expats by Country section.


----------



## smith11 (Nov 22, 2007)

hello friend i am very sorry to say that i don't have any idea about this topic, as i can only suggest you to get informations from search engines, because if i would would have in place of you i could have got the salutation through the search engines.


----------



## Tess Espenida (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks for taking time to reply to my query. cheers


----------



## krohmann (Jan 8, 2008)

*No problems*

You reallly shouldn't have too much problem finding a place to rent even under your name. Most larger renting corporations only care about if you have a job and possible a reference. Most individuals renting don't really care. 
best of luck
KR


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

First and last month rent for deposit, references, letter of employment(sometimes approximate yearly salary), and generally it should go well. Sometimes landlords have preferences but legally they are not suppose to say they prefer a couple over a family say, or whatever.
I have never had to give out my SIN(social insurance number) and Canadians are recommended NOT to. You are inviting misuse of your info. Not long ago people use to put it on their resumes for jobs-no longer. In that case, put in the box, "available upon request" (meaning once hired for their pay records). But for renting I have never heard of this. SIN's should NOT be given out lightly-ever! Just like health cards. Noone should demand it-unless its offical gov't business (like tax time), or once hired. 
Renters rights and info can be found at Ontario Tenants, housing and tenant rights information, Toronto Canada
Good luck-hope you find a nice place.


----------

